# 4lbs 3oz public lake



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It has been a very good week for me. 5.2 earlier this week and a 4.3 this afternoon both on public water. Best of all i won $130 in our pot tournment. Fish released healthy to be caught again


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice fish you got there!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice fish and good timing.


----------

